# Wine cork birdhouses



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Used a lot of our wine corks to make these birdhouses and bought a bunch
From a winery. Fun project to do!
Uses a Lot of Hot glue sticks!!
Now to hang them outside in the trees.
Just use your imagination to build them.
I call the first one "Tweets winery"
The 2nd one "Tweets Shack" :sm18: :sm17:


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Really neat! Look like Lincoln logs!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Cute, and clever


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, gee, my husband collects wine corks and has hundreds of them. Maybe he could make something from them -- bird houses wouldn't do much good in hot, dry West Texas, but you've given me an idea. 

They look great!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fabulous idea.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahhh, cute and useful!!

I have been collecting corks for a few years - and thought I'd make a bulletin board, then a trivet, then a picture frame, then coasters, then ... -- well, you know, so far, nothing has been made. But I keep collecting them. LOL (Ben Gleib has a bit about LOL)

I also have a birdhouse that I was going to cover with buttons and lace.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Ingenious!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love them,you are talented.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

They are really clever, but I'm curious...will the glue not melt in the summer heat?


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute. And they should float.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Some people are so clever!!!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

apette said:


> They are really clever, but I'm curious...will the glue not melt in the summer heat?


We will find out...I will let you know, in this Florida sun. But they will be in the shade of the trees....


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A great idea, got an idea for empty small yogurt cups ?


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I have been too busy knitting but I had an idea for yogurt cups. Decorate them and turn upside down. Put bells in them and hang as many as you want together to make wind chimes. Maybe painted for Christmas. This could also be done with medicine cups that you can buy at the $ Tree.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice way to recycle. I think I would use wood glue instead to prevent the glue from melting in the heat and falling apart.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Great idea and they should not deteriorate, either!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very cute


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love your adorable project.


----------

